
Analyse Asia 42: Lazada vs. MatahariMall in Indonesia with Rama Mamuaya - bleongcw
http://analyse.asia/2015/07/01/episode-42-lazada-vs-mataharimall-ecommerce-war-indonesia-with-rama-mamuaya/
======
bleongcw
Synopsis: In this episode, Rama Mamuaya, founder of DailySocial.net discussed
the fierce competition on ecommerce in Indonesia between two powers: Lazada
(Rocket Internet) vs MatahariMall (Lippo Group). What are the implications to
the whole Indonesia ecommerce market? Rama dissects how the war between both
ecommerce entities will play out and how it affects the other ecommerce
companies such as Tokopedia (which raised US$100M from Softbank) in Indonesia.
We reviewed the Indonesia ecommerce market in general with respect to growing
internet and mobile penetration, modes of payment from bank transfer to cash
on delivery, and also how the second tier cities beyond Jakarta are fuelling
the growth of the tech industry.

